# soviet passenger vessels Norilsk and Tobolsk



## bluefish (Jan 24, 2006)

I want technical data about two small passenger-cargo ships, about 3500 ton, built by italian shipyards in 1952/53 the Norilsk and Tobolsk.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Tobalsk was built in 1952 at Cant. del Mediterranneo-Genua
Call Flag sign:UBBF
P.o.R.:Vladivostok
Flag:Russian
BRT:3498
DWT:2242
LOA x B x D:334'1"x46'6'x17'11¼"
Eng:2 Oil Engines 2SA each 6 Cy. 450x740mm-S.A.Fiat S.G.M-Turino
-------
Norilsk was in exactly the same manner built but in 12-1951
and her Call/Flag Sign:UFJI
Rest of messures same as above.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Correct as always Ruud ,very good .
Gp


----------



## Creese (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello, did you look at this :
http://www.sea.infoflot.ru/en/fleet/ship.php?id=100
Best regards, Kris.


----------

